
Cows on Russian Farm Use VR Goggles to Increase Milk Production - hongzi
https://interestingengineering.com/cows-on-russian-farm-get-fitted-with-vr-goggles-to-increase-milk-production
======
hongzi
Very heated reddit discussion
[https://www.reddit.com/r/theydidthemath/comments/e2ii8m/requ...](https://www.reddit.com/r/theydidthemath/comments/e2ii8m/request_how_much_milk_must_a_cow_produce_to/)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Interesting idea but I call BS on this. First the cows would not be able to
function. Second how would anyone know what the cows are really seeing? They
don't have the same visual system as us. Third this is just the type of story
that would go viral without much proof. I suspect some where there are a
couple of Russians laughing their asses off knowing that they were able to
pull this joke on everyone.

------
jelliclesfarm
There were no studies. One cow in one farm has been fitted. No data on mill
output.

